# Found this on Craigslist



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 13, 2008)

This is the only picture that I have so far, it is a Marshall Wells, probably a Zenith anyone have any other info??
I am posting with photobucket for the first time so here goes!


----------



## sensor (Oct 13, 2008)

no info other than it looks like its got 26" or 27" wheels and tires......nice find though!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 29, 2008)

It finally showed up this morning, seems like the lobdell wheels might be too small? did any motorbikes come with 26" wheels?  Pretty nice original paint though.


----------



## eazywind (Oct 29, 2008)

*DP Harris/Snyder/Rollfast bike*

Made for Marshall wells stores. Early 1930's, I'm a gessin. Should have 28 inch wheels. Marc


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 31, 2008)

That bike is in nice shape! The painted areas on the badge are what I thought was painted on my rusty project bike.  The badge was black, and after an overnight ketchup treatment the painted parts had a slightly different color.
from the fenders it  looks like it took 28" wheels.  The model D rear hub is probably later than the rest of the  bike- probably  the wheelset was swapped out.  For  28" wheels you could use 28" English roadster rims, original wood or metal clad 28" rims, or wide (34mm+) tires on 700c rims.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not sure the tires on it right now are 26 x 1.75 (they came with it)but 26 x 2.125 are quite a bit taller I think the fender braces might be for a 26". , so a set of real balloon tires might fill in the the fenders better.  I guess that a spacer was put in between the fender and frame on the motorbikes that came with 26" tire option.It has the spacer between the bottom bracket and the fender  I am reserving judgement on whether I need to start hunting for another 28" wheelset.  I just got wheels for my Elgin Motorbike.  I am not looking forward to going through that again, it took me ayear to find steelclad wood wheels and now I have to get tires?  That is going to cost enough to buy a whole bike. Oh well.
Another cool thing about the bike( besides every freakin' thing) it that the rear fender braces are incorporated into the dropstand bracket, riveted right to it I have not seen that before.  I think that those handlebars are going to get some jeweled coke bottle grips, they deserve it fo looking so nice after so many years.  I have no idea how to date the thing the paint looks about five years old, but I think it is original.  Crazy handlebars, no truss rods,never had any.  As soon as I get some ballooners on, I'll post some pics, but you guys may be right about the 28" wheels, but that spacer is still giving me hope.
  Finally got a good headbadge shot for you, Andrew, go team!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 4, 2008)

Got some tires, here is a picture of the spacer submitted for your consideration.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 4, 2008)

You are right, those are the original spacers used by Snyder so the frame could be adapted to either 26? balloon wheels or 28? single tubes without re-jigging. While the frame is dual-purpose, single tube bikes would have been fitted with a fork with a narrower crown and slightly longer legs.

A beautiful bike with beautiful paint.

Phil


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a scan from my archives.  It is from a 1935 Marshall - Wells catalog.  While your handlebars aren;t shown on the bicycle in the literature, they are offered on the other page of this catalog as "No. 3666P3 -- Texas Steerhorn type" handlebars.
CR


----------



## sensor (Nov 4, 2008)

that cleaned up real nice! i hear you about the endless search for 28" wheels....im trying to locate a set for my camelback(if for some odd reason i find a surplus of them ill let you know:eek: ......)
great score!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 5, 2008)

*Thank You*

Classicriders that is amazing!!  I guess that I do not need to start searching for a chainguard that was  never there in the first place.

Don't you wish that they all cleaned up that easy, Sensor???

I am glad that I went with whitewalls, not knowing that they were apparently correct.

I only have the bottom fender spacer though, the top one is a rubber cushion, like the bumper on a pool cue.  I put that in, because the original was lost  and the fender was bolted up to the frame I am glad that it didn't do any damage,  other than that the bike was taken care of really well.  I should call the person that I got it from and ask if she has any more.

You guys rock!!
Shane


----------

